# Port Labelle, FL Awesome Sites



## portlabelle (Oct 9, 2007)

AUCTION - NOVEMBER 1

Fellow Motor Coach - ers ;

Let me please raise your attention to an incredible opportunity in LaBelle Florida, an area "Out in the Middle of Everywhere"â€¦  The offering is two 31-acre Tracts of land which will allow 124 Motor Coach Lots per Tract, total lying 248 Motor Coach Lots.

With access to a Marina and Florida's Intercostals Waterways (The Caloosahatchee River) this location is a rare find.  The property is in Central Florida with additional access to Beaches and Lake Okeechobee within 30 mile distances.

Please visit www.PortLaBelleLand.com for Auction details...


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 9, 2007)

Re: Port Labelle, FL Awesome Sites

Maybe you should think about paying for your free advertizement you el cheapo. :approve:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Re: Port Labelle, FL Awesome Sites

Ok now where do u think he'll go .. maybe soon to get eamil from this joker,,,
wel i setting my email for big time spam  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Bty go away u  :8ball:


----------



## *scooter* (Oct 10, 2007)

Re: Port Labelle, FL Awesome Sites

Don't like the sales tacitcs, but it does provide for some good comments...thank DL and 730.


----------

